# Blood in stool?



## Grey Hawk (Feb 13, 2011)

This is starting to bug me. The last few times that I have gone to the bathroom, not only does it hurt, but bright red blood drips out and colors the water red. I assume this is hemorrhoids? It also sometimes burns when going. I just had a colonoscopy a month ago, and nothing was ever mentioned. 

Is there anything I can do about this? Should I call the doctor?


----------



## Astra (Feb 13, 2011)

Sounds like either an internal or external hemmie, have you looked with a mirror?
I have one too, which can drip bright red blood.
Bright red blood indicates a hemmie, it's only when it's  a darker browny red that it could be coming from further up.
I use Germoloids, Prep H or Hydrocortisone cream for the burning pain. A pack of ice is great too. An ice cube up the bum, even better!
Depending where you are, peeps on here swear by Calmoseptine, it's not available in the UK tho.
Mention it to doc tho, be on the safe side.


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 13, 2011)

Astra101 said:


> Bright red blood indicates a hemmie, it's only when it's  a darker browny red that it could be coming from further up.


Generally speaking yes but that's still a false statement Astra. I was bleeding from my TI and the toilet and toilet paper was bright red. It depends on the amount of blood being lost (I think) from an area higher up that would decide if the color will be bright red to black. 

@Grey Hawk - Anytime I experience blood in my stool (or a bowl full of blood or when you wipe there's nothing but blood), I always contact my GI no matter what color the blood is. And that's after I go to the ER because bleeding for _me_ isn't normal.


----------



## Astra (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes, sorry, it does depend on HOW much, mine are little drips in the bowl, or on the TP, and the gastro has checked, he said it's a hemmie.

'Bright red blood indicates a hemmie, it's only when it's a darker browny red that it could be coming from further up.'

This statement is from my gastro.

Also, is this blood in your stool? Different matter altogether
You say it drips into bowl?


----------



## Grey Hawk (Feb 13, 2011)

Idk how to tell if it's in the actual stool? There are streaks. But I assume that's from passing by. But for the most part when I wipe I see it, bright red. And then it either drips or comes off the stool and turns the water red. But the actual stool color is normal. Its not black or anything.

And like I said tot hurts/Burns to go. And after examining it I have like skin tag looking things at my exit, so I assume those are the hems?


----------



## Astra (Feb 13, 2011)

You've just gotta see these!!
Hope you've had your dinner,
and I have to say, none of these look like mine, thank God!
Fancy donating a photo to the web site? lol

http://www.hemorrhoidshemroids.com/real-photo-picture-of-hemroids-hemorrhoids.html

ENJOY!


----------



## glum chump (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't have it in me to look at the pictures...thank goodness for your warning, Joan!

At the moment, I have anal fissures which is causing bright red blood when I wipe myself and that drips out at the end. And yes, it hurts to pass stool -- like lemon juice on a wound kinda pain. In the past, I've had similar kinds of bleeding attributed to ulcers in my rectum.

I'd call the doc and have it checked out.


----------



## num1habsfan (Feb 13, 2011)

CrabbyRelish said:


> Anytime I experience blood in my stool (or a bowl full of blood or when you wipe there's nothing but blood), I always contact my GI no matter what color the blood is. And that's after I go to the ER because bleeding for _me_ isn't normal.


I second that statement...I do not normally bleed and do not have any of the symptoms of a hemm. Like when I bleed, I do not feel rectal pain, just stomach pain (where I am flaring). I also don't bleed if I am not pooping.


----------



## D Bergy (Feb 13, 2011)

Blood when going to the bathroom is a pretty good indicator of active Crohn's.  It can be hemorrhoids also, but they are usually readily apparent. 

What color the blood is, depends on when the bleeding occurred, not so much where it occurred.  I had a very small amount of blood in my stool on occasion for most of my life.  I have only had hemorrhoids on a couple of occasions, and they never bled.

Dan


----------



## freespirit (Feb 17, 2011)

my toilet water is usually bright red at the moment? i presumed this was a direct link to the flare up im having?


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 18, 2011)

freespirit said:


> my toilet water is usually bright red at the moment? i presumed this was a direct link to the flare up im having?


It is for some people. Others are lucky to have hemorrhoids (if you wanna call that lucky) but for some of us it means there's a bigger problem (that requires medication or sadly surgery for some if medication isn't working). Hopefully you've spoken to your GI about your symptoms.


----------



## sawthisthread... (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi guys as my name suggests im a new member and just stumbled on this thread just now.

I checked the heme photos and my a'hole doesn't look like this (looking in a mirror bent over and was actually quite a big hole once relaxed) i saw blood on my tissue Monday morning, the night before i felt an uncomfortable feeling in my lower gut. The passed week i have been feeling ever so subtle uncomfortable feelings in my lower gut and toward the right of the side of my gut. When it occurred the stool was soft and small and since then my stools have been getting firmer and bigger.


Tbh i don't know what to do, seeing blood isnt normal and this has happened before i just sort of went into denial about it. I use to eat 3-4 bowls of oats a day as part of a mass gain for weight lifting as i was on the skinny side (5"8, 10 stone) My guts pretty much fell through i suffered severe diarrhea that led to constipation but that was 2 years ago the last 6 months have been my best i haven't only been going just once a day but their nice and solid however at a light brown colour. I eat rice, wholegrain roles, potatoes etc and only suffered diarrhea when i stick to only one of these foods.

I dont really know what to say to the doctor and if i left it.. say til friday would they still be able to find out whats wrong with me?


----------



## lubnaexperts (Mar 9, 2015)

hi all , my son diagnosed with crohn's on sept 2014 , he is on pentasa entocort, imuran 50 mg and raised to 100 on 29th of jan 2015, he did modulen ENN for 4 weeks to reduce fecal calprotectin which was over 1000 and its came down and he start to make lowfflex diet but after 3 weeks of very basic diet the fecal prtectin raised over 1000 and now he started ENN since 16th of feb for 10 weeks to induce remission , today for the first time he told me there is one blood spot red one in his stool I directly called his GI doc and he told me dont worry and continue the medication , endoscope done on 3rd of January showed complete healing, please am so so much worried of this blood , as its supposed not come now as my son without food please any Idea


----------

